# My build so far... (pix)



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

So there are a lot of questions and A6 problems on this forum so i thought i would share my build so far with you.

Its a 2001 Audi A6 2.7T MT6 (6 speed manual) with 237k on it and runs like a beauty. No lights on dash at all. No codes at all except those stupid alarm triggered codes. 

This is how i got it. 









First i cleared the headlights and sanded with 2000 grit and polished with plastix. I used black yamabond transmission sealant (super strong RTV) i had laying around from a quad rebuild. 









My PS window was broken, rear bumper was dented, front bumper was cracked, DS front fender was dented, and DS door was dented. So i did the math, then bought a parts car and some paint match. I decided while i was repainting the bumper i would shave it as well. Oh ya and the parts car i bought was a '98 so i decided to take the stubby mirror and put it on my car too, i think it looks unique. 









The first time i shaved the bumper i dont know what i did wrong but the bondo cracked on the first ride. So i covered the old washer spots with JB weld, sanded, bondoed, and feathered out.

































I also put in this 99 A4 steering wheel. I think it looks cool.









Here's the trunk, i am painting the car again soon so i decided to not put the logo back on yet.
I think i am gonna paint the car flat cream. 









The other day i found a sweet deal on craigslist. 19x9.5 TSW's with 90% 235/35 et35 tires for 500$. I need et45 so i got 15mm spacers for the front and 20mm for the rear.
I am kinda donked out right now but i am getting coils soon.








































oh ya and i got drilled rotors.









So while i am waiting on the coils i have decided to take my spare trunk and try something out. My plan is to bondo the crack between the license plate holder and the sheet metal. Feather it out, then sand down and paint. I am going to keep the rear fog lights taped off and visable in the end product. I dont know how it will look but i will keep you posted.

























Alright well thats all i have for now.
i will keep you updated.
Coils coming soon.


----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice work. Interested to see how the trunk lid comes out.


----------

